# Right-Handed But Smoke Left Handed...Am I The Only One?



## Frosted_Flame (Jan 15, 2012)

Am I the only right handed person who feels more comfortable smoking in his left hand? My only guess is I light with my right hand and don't swap hands lol.


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

I smoke maybe 60/40 with my left hand, though I am right -handed. For whatever it is worth, I also eat left-handed.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Naturally I'm ambidextrous so I don't notice which side I hold a pipe with, although I am clenching most of the time, but will switch sides back and forth while clenching. However, I will only light the pipe with my right hand.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I think we tend to leave the primary hand free for activities more intricate than simply holding the pipe, much like a right-handed carver, who naturally holds an object in the left and does the detail work with the right. Here's a related question:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/293396-study-clenching.html


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm ambidextrous in my smoking, but that's the only think I can go left or right with.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I remember Freestoke's theory on that, but I was one of the odd balls in that survey. I am strongly right handed and clench and smoke right handed. In reality, one in ten people is strongly left handed and one in ten people is strongly right handed. Eight in ten people are right handed through training. So in actuality eight in ten are naturally ambidextrous. Those are probably the ones that might clench or smoke opposite of their usual hand. Hows that for expanding an obscure theory?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

TommyTree said:


> I'm ambidextrous in my smoking, but that's the only think I can go left or right with.


I can think of another, but I was thirteen and adventurous...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Smoking with my left hand now. Mostly depends on which side the ashtray is on.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Right handed and smoke both cigars and pipes left handed. Pipes I think mainly the way my teeth are. Fits more comfortable in
my mouth on the left side


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm ambi too with all sport related issues use with my right, while everything else is my left (eating, writing, brushing teeth etc.) I always hold the smoke in my left. Just feels right for some reason


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Right and right. Though I do shift it to my left when the teeth start to hurt.


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

I smoke with my left, shoot guns with my left but write with my right and play most sports with my right. Not really ambidextrous cause i can't do things with either hand. I'm just confused.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Smoke lefty, draw down righty! have to keep gun hand free.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Right handed but smoke with either hand depending on mood. Lately though it has been mostly left handed.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Strongly right handed. When I get dressed it's always right sock, left sock. Right pant leg, left pant leg. etc.

I smoke my cigars Left Handed, because I'm drinking my Bourbon with my Right hand (and I would not want to spill any).


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

You know there are Lies then there are D%#n Lies then there are Statistics :ask:


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

I switch back and forth depending on what's comfortable, and where and how I'm sitting.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I smoke mostly lefty, as my coffee mug or computer mouse is usually in my right hand. Like Tar Heel, I eat lefty too.


----------

